# Are there any softwares (not CAD) that allow you to create 3D scroll saw patterns?



## Rickylucy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to create a scroll saw pattern that will be cut to make a 3D product. I can't find any ones that suit my style though so I want to create my own. Are there any softwares to help me do this? I'll include a couple of pictures to help show what I'm trying to say. I guess they can also be called compound cuts but I'm not sure. I heard Anim8or might work but it is really complicated.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

If you find one let me know!


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> If you find one let me know!


Was going to suggest autosketch was a version 
We used in electronics to design schematic 
But didn't realize price was up there. We were given academic version, you could design birdhouses or the sky is the limit.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I dotn think you'll find any non-cad software to make 3d models with. Doing what you're looking for though, sketchup would work well. 

https://www.woodgears.ca/reindeer/index.html

That page gives you a rough idea on how he used the extrude and intersect face tools to show the profile


----------



## me5269 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've made some using inkscape (free program). If you can find the book 3D Scroll Saw Patterns & Techniques by Henry Burns, it has good instructions how to layout the front/side profiles so they line up. Scrollsaw village has good tutorials on using inkscape.


----------



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Solidworks, one step up from Sketchup, either will work.


----------

